# Southern California Newbie~!



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice to meet a fellow Southern Californian...


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## casoki (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you!!! :star:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Cat.


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh wow no one else helped you pay for your new bow?


----------



## casoki (Jan 5, 2011)

Dwikkles said:


> Oh wow no one else helped you pay for your new bow?


OMG I actually totally forgot. I'm sorry. Thank you for my gift card! Because of your gift it helped me buy the sight I really wanted. :smile: You know I am loving my bow and mini archery range. hehe.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Cat, Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## casoki (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I am very excited. After I picked up my finished arrows last night I went ahead and bought a target to practice my form. Since it was raining and dark we just put it in the garage and this is my first shot. Yay! LOL I know.. the shot was close range but I'm still super excited to be partaking in this new adventure.  Hopefully with practice I'll be good enough to one day take home a boar or turkey and cook it!


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Shot doesnt get much better than that! Keep up the good work! Welcome to AT!


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcom to AT, don't be a stranger! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!Huntington Beach is where our family went to swim,when we lived out there,30yrs ago.Can't believe it's been that long.lol


----------



## casoki (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I appreciate the enthusiasm and kind words. :]


----------



## casoki (Jan 5, 2011)

heartshot60 said:


> :welcomesign:To Archery Talk!Huntington Beach is where our family went to swim,when we lived out there,30yrs ago.Can't believe it's been that long.lol


Swim??? Where?


----------

